# Asus Chromebook Keyboard Not Working



## Welshtoy1 (May 4, 2020)

Hello 
Just purchased a referbed, Asus chromebook, some of the keys are doing completely diffrent things 
When I press S it presses enter 
When I press 2 it tpyes put 13428709
When I press w it types wqeriuPO

I have tried to reset the laptop, no luck. I've looked in the settings and nothing seems to be wrong there either


----------



## SpywareDr (Mar 31, 2014)

Return it for a replacement or refund.


----------

